# My Meals!?



## INeverGiveUp (Mar 13, 2015)

What do you guys think of my meals! Any changes? 

meal 1 8/830 am is 6egg whites,1 whole egg
meal 2 10;30-11am Protein or a can of tuna with 20 almonds
meal 3 1;30pm/2;00pm 6/7 oz of lean meat, 1/2 of brown rice, 1 cup of broccoli,two table spoons of peanut butter
meal 4 4;30pm Protein or can of tuna
meal 5 7;00pm 6/7 oz of lean meat, 1/2 of brown rice, 1 cup of broccoli, 1/4 of almonds or peanuts
meal 6 10;00pm 6 egg whites or 6oz chicken, 1 cut of broccoli or Protein drink and baby carrots or 1 can of tuna


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 13, 2015)

Can't really offer any advice bc you don't list calories and macros. What's your TDEE? What are your goals?


----------



## INeverGiveUp (Mar 13, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Can't really offer any advice bc you don't list calories and macros. What's your TDEE? What are your goals?


What's TDEE and macros, new to this. Gonna read the stickys to see if i missed anything about them. My goals is to get ready for my PT, and i have to be at a 18%bf,


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 13, 2015)

INeverGiveUp said:


> What's TDEE and macros, new to this. Gonna read the stickys to see if i missed anything about them. My goals is to get ready for my PT, and i have to be at a 18%bf,



http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/10255-A-Primer-on-DCA-IIFYM-for-Aspiring-Dieters


----------



## Spongy (Mar 13, 2015)

What branch?


----------



## INeverGiveUp (Mar 14, 2015)

Spongy said:


> What branch?


Doing State Academy sir! State Potral, i have also been doing clenbuterol to kinda help me with my weight lost.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

Hopefully your exercise is on point.  Just going on a diet wont be enough.  

Dont make the mistake of just dropping weight and not adding muscle... muscles need food.   Remember the more muscle you build the better you can eat and the more fat you will loose.  
Are you drinking or cooking these egg whites? 

Based on your intro and goals, I like the meals you have above for the most part.  I do think your going to need to add some more groceries to this list though.  You definitely need to carry out the homework Doc gave you it takes some time so be patient.

I like a bowl of oatmeal (2 cups) for my 1st breakfast I throw in about a half a cup of granola and nuke it.  Along with 2 (cooked) whole eggs. 2 cups of whole milk.
Your going to get sick of tuna if your going bareback.  Chop those almonds up and mix with the tuna and some low fat cottage cheese, add Lowry's season try not to use mayo.
Lean steak or turkey breast is great with salad use the cottage cheese as your dressing.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hopefully your exercise is on point.  Just going on a diet wont be enough.
> 
> Dont make the mistake of just dropping weight and not adding muscle... muscles need food.   Remember the more muscle you build the better you can eat and the more fat you will loose.
> Are you drinking or cooking these egg whites?
> ...



Isn't bareback the only way??? Lol. 

What do you do to flavor your oats or eat them just like that?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Isn't bareback the only way??? Lol.
> 
> What do you do to flavor your oats or eat them just like that?



If I tell you...... do you promise NOT to send me nasty pictures of yourself covered in vegan desserts?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> If I tell you...... do you promise NOT to send me nasty pictures of yourself covered in vegan desserts?



And here I thought I had found my soulmate who accreted me for me....:32 (4):


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> And here I thought I had found my soulmate who accreted me for me....:32 (4):



Honey and the granola


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 14, 2015)

Mmmmm honey. I forgot all about that and haven't used it in a while. I put cinnamon in it from time to time also


----------



## INeverGiveUp (Mar 14, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Hopefully your exercise is on point.  Just going on a diet wont be enough.
> 
> Dont make the mistake of just dropping weight and not adding muscle... muscles need food.   Remember the more muscle you build the better you can eat and the more fat you will loose.
> Are you drinking or cooking these egg whites?
> ...



I am gonna add what you said. Thanks bro. And yeah i cook my eggs, that good ? Or should i drink? Also what is some good spices and other items i can use. I know mayo is bad.. right now i bought a few mis dash items.


----------



## mickems (Mar 14, 2015)

INeverGiveUp said:


> I am gonna add what you said. Thanks bro. And yeah i cook my eggs, that good ? Or should i drink? Also what is some good spices and other items i can use. I know mayo is bad.. right now i bought a few mis dash items.



cook your eggs, better for you and imo they taste better.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 14, 2015)

INeverGiveUp said:


> I am gonna add what you said. Thanks bro. And yeah i cook my eggs, that good ? Or should i drink? Also what is some good spices and other items i can use. I know mayo is bad.. right now i bought a few mis dash items.



Diced fruit, apples, grapes and raisins are a good addition.


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 14, 2015)

You could also do steel cut pats overnight in a slower cooker. Add some walnuts or pecans, cinnamon and an Apple diced.

Quick and easy should allow you to cook enough for the week.


----------



## INeverGiveUp (Mar 14, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Diced fruit, apples, grapes and raisins are a good addition.



Thanks bro! Gonna try that! 



mickems said:


> cook your eggs, better for you and imo they taste better.



Thanks for all the great information!! and i agree taste is way better cooked hahaha


----------

